# Beloved Wolf Article



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=2994073

Let's not sensationalize it or anything. Good thing Thumper and Bambi weren't taken off the protected list.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Cry me a river, their beloved wolf mascot got poped for killing an elk.

News at eleven, he isn't going to be the last. :shock: 

I wouldn't put it pass the environmentalists to have done the deed to the well known wolf their selves for publicity against hunting them, `kind of like those people who say the government was responsible for 9/11/`. :mrgreen: :wink: 

Too bad the local news has now become a one sided mouthpiece for the environmentalists, it’s a shame.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

darn it that got my eyes to watering mmmmmm are maybe it was the onions i was cutten for some liver and onions tonight the antis dont ever miss a trick do they :roll:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope there are many more that follow this beloved 253! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Waaa.*


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

While I agree the article is precisely written for feeling and emotion sympathizing with the wolf, I can see if you were involved with transplanting that particular wolf and watching and monitoring it's daily occurrences for the last 5-10 years you would be somewhat emotional that it was shot and killed. I would also imagine there were similar emotions for those who were involved with the work of transplanting and monitoring the daily occurrences of the ram that was killed by a cougar earlier this week. Completely different animal, but the same tireless devotion.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ol' M253 certainly had a colorfull and well documented existence. He put on alot of miles including visiting our own fair state at least once. Do I feel heartbroken over his death? Not exactly, but I can only hope that the guy who plugged him felt the same way he would if he shot a trophy muley or elk rather than stepping on a ****roach. Somehow I doubt that was the case......


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think this Beloved Wolf was wanting to die for years. He got injured in a fight so he knew Utah Trappers were good at setting traps that would fool him so he made the trek to Utah. When they found him in the trap then he was hoping that someone would put him out of his misery. Instead they hauled him back to let him suffer more. I guess he was being punished for his wolf sins. He let people watch him hoping that one had enough brains to take him out.



> We're not sure who killed Wolf 253. It apparently happened last Friday near Daniel, Wyo. That's about 100 miles from Yellowstone.
> 
> That very day, the federal government took wolves off the endangered species list. In most of Wyoming, they can now be shot on sight and it's perfectly legal.


His wish finally came true and the word spread fast among other wolves that they can now be shot so he traveled 100 miles until someone took him out of his misery.

Read the comments people are making on both sides.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... ments=true


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Ol' M253 certainly had a colorfull and well documented existence. He put on alot of miles including visiting our own fair state at least once. Do I feel heartbroken over his death? Not exactly, but I can only hope that the guy who plugged him felt the same way he would if he shot a trophy muley or elk rather than stepping on a ****roach. Somehow I doubt that was the case......


Do you wish the same for every jack rabbit killed? How about for every raccoon/skunk/rat/coyote? You make sound as if this was some kind of 'special' one of a kind animal that should be put in a museum. :roll:


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> You make sound as if this was some kind of 'special' one of a kind animal that should be put in a museum.


If you read about that particular wolf's life you will find he was one of a kind.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Levy said:


> I would also imagine there were similar emotions for those who were involved with the work of transplanting and monitoring the daily occurrences of the ram that was killed by a cougar earlier this week. Completely different animal, but the same tireless devotion.


While I can relate to the emotions, I disagree that a wolf can be compared to a bighorn sheep. That ram didn't kill other animals to sustain itself, the wolf DID. If that ram were still alive it wouldn't mean several more animals must die in order for it to live, if that wolf were alive it WOULD. Livestock owners are not hurt by the existence of a bighorn ram, but they are by the existence of a wolf. Good point on the 'emotions' involved, difference is I am not making death threats against a fellow human being over my 'loss', the wolf lovers ARE.

One of a kind vermin is still vermin. :wink:


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> While I can relate to the emotions, I disagree that a wolf can be compared to a bighorn sheep. That ram didn't kill other animals to sustain itself, the wolf DID. If that ram were still alive it wouldn't mean several more animals must die in order for it to live, if that wolf were alive it WOULD. Livestock owners are not hurt by the existence of a bighorn ram, but they are by the existence of a wolf. Good point on the 'emotions' involved, difference is I am not making death threats against a fellow human being over my 'loss', the wolf lovers ARE.
> 
> One of a kind vermin is still vermin.


To begin with I said that they are completely different animals that goes without saying. By at large, I highly doubt the biologists who were involved with this particular wolf are the ones making the death threats. I wonder if your thoughts and others would be different if someone poached that ram you worked with. Also my point was to maybe put on the other shoe for once, a lot of times it isn't that much different from your own. One man's vermin is another man's high regard.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Levy said:


> To begin with I said that they are completely different animals that goes without saying. By at large, I highly doubt the biologists who were involved with this particular wolf are the ones making the death threats. I wonder if your thoughts and others would be different if someone poached that ram you worked with. Also my point was to maybe put on the other shoe for once, a lot of times it isn't that much different from your own. One man's vermin is another man's high regard.


I said nothing about biologists. Of course my feelings would be different if that ram had been poached, but this wolf was killed *LEGALLY*! Good point, vermin is garbage, wolves are vermin.......... :lol:


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

No go on the Vermin comment. Pretty cool animal IMO, but that’s because I’m not hell bent on creating trophy game everywhere ?. Ribbing aside, I can see why someone would get excited over a particular wolf with the kind of documented experience it has. Most people do like an underdog and especially one that persists in surviving. Take old one eye for example. Bad example. I take it back because this thread is perhaps now doomed as the mere mention of the “Legend” prompts a million more posts that make all of our lives infinitely better. I don’t really take to personification of animals, but if that’s your thing then you need to let it go both ways. 

I take issue with 0 back story. There is a one liner at the end of the thing that could be restated as: “Oh by the way, it could be noted that it is legal to shoot this animal that we all love and will forever remember as the little injured wolf that could and did make our hearts brighter every day.” The rest of the story wasn’t presented in the least, and in that light it is poor journalism or great sensationalized and emotional journalism depending on how you look at it. How about talking about the zones of protection and the reasons behind maintaining a safe and separate zone for people and wolves?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Truth of the matter is, most of the wolf lovers don't view this "beloved" wolf as any different than any other wolf. They do however, see an opportunity to pull on the general publics heart strings and are doing nothing more than exploiting this wolf for their agenda, which is to have ALL wolves permanently protected and free from "murder" at the hands of cold blooded killers armed with rifles. The only predator they want 'eliminated' is the human ones. As others have pointed out, these folks are NOT animal lovers, where the hell were they when deer/elk were struggling? Where were they this winter when deer were starving? They 'care' about wolves and grizzlies, and ignore the health/well being of 'common' animals. This exposes the agenda of MOST wolf lovers, which is to remove the 'need' for humans as predators. This will also make the end goal of total gun control easier as well. They 'supposedly' care about this wolf who always managed to find trouble, because victims make the best 'props' for THE CAUSE. The media doesn't love the underdog, they love 'victims'. Big difference.


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> I said nothing about biologists. Of course my feelings would be different if that ram had been poached, but this wolf was killed LEGALLY! Good point, vermin is garbage, wolves are vermin..........


I was talking about the human element. It isn't too hard to hang the cougar.



> Truth of the matter is, most of the wolf lovers don't view this "beloved" wolf as any different than any other wolf. They do however, see an opportunity to pull on the general publics heart strings and are doing nothing more than exploiting this wolf for their agenda, which is to have ALL wolves permanently protected and free from "murder" at the hands of cold blooded killers armed with rifles. The only predator they want 'eliminated' is the human ones. As others have pointed out, these folks are NOT animal lovers, where the hell were they when deer/elk were struggling? Where were they this winter when deer were starving? They 'care' about wolves and grizzlies, and ignore the health/well being of 'common' animals. This exposes the agenda of MOST wolf lovers, which is to remove the 'need' for humans as predators. This will also make the end goal of total gun control easier as well. They 'supposedly' care about this wolf who always managed to find trouble, because victims make the best 'props' for THE CAUSE. The media doesn't love the underdog, they love 'victims'. Big difference.


You are right eventually the majority of the population who doesn't want to see wolves completely exterminated will inevitably take our guns, opportunity to hunt, and oxygen away. I think you are wrong, most people are not on the extreme side of the so called wolf lovers. Do I like wolves? Yes. Does that make me a anti hunter? No. Am I a 'wolf lover' who passes threats on human lives and wants to abolish all guns and hunting? No. I don't think I am siding with minority on this one. Pro don't you think that in most cases something that is a victim of circumstance is or could be an underdog?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> You are right eventually the majority of the population who doesn't want to see wolves completely exterminated will inevitably take our guns, opportunity to hunt, and oxygen away. I think you are wrong, most people are not on the extreme side of the so called wolf lovers. Do I like wolves? Yes. Does that make me a anti hunter? No. Am I a 'wolf lover' who passes threats on human lives and wants to abolish all guns and hunting? No. I don't think I am siding with minority on this one. Pro don't you think that in most cases something that is a victim of circumstance is or could be an underdog?


Hyperbole at it's best. I was VERY clear about who I was referring to on having the agenda I mentioned, and it is NOT people like you. It is those who are the 'drivers' of orgs. like Defenders of Wildlife that I am talking about. The general 'masses' for the most part are ignorant/oblivious to the issues at hand.

No, I see underdogs as completely different than 'victims'. One has no say in their outcome or surroundings, the other has huge obstacles to overcome but is willing to climb the mountain and 'conquer' it. I call this ado about this 'cute' little wolf nothing more than the Bambi syndrome. Putting a strictly human trait on an animal and using it to further an agenda is dangerous.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just look at this situation and I don't see an end. On one side we have the wolf lovers that want an unrealistic amount of wolves around. Then on the other side you got the other extreme wanting all wolves gone. Both sides are wrong IMO, both sides are selfish IMO. I think there is no problem with a small amount if that is how it could stay, but with all of the wolf lovers out there I don't see it happening like that. They need to be regulated, but not regulated to extinction again. What scares me the most is we got truck loads of ******** driving all over the place in Wyoming trying to find some wolves. How is that good for hunters view with the general public, which is mostly on the fence on this issue? It pushes them over to the wolf side.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

They say this wolf is a "Legend", but it was only a matter of time before he got killed. His days were number. Another pack could have entered his pack's territory and they would have finished him off. I think the hunter who shot this wolf can also be called a "hero" because he put the wolf out of his misery.

Pro is right. The media loves victims because it makes a great story. We all know the media likes to paint the war in Iraqi as very cruel and it never tells the good things the troops are doing.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> They say this wolf is a "Legend", but it was only a matter of time before he got killed. His days were number. Another pack could have entered his pack's territory and they would have finished him off. I think the hunter who shot this wolf can also be called a "hero" because he put the wolf are his suffering out of his misery.
> 
> Pro is right. The media loves victims because it makes a great story. We all know the media likes to paint the war in Iraqi as very cruel and it never tells the good things the troops are doing.


Wow, you sure can spin stuff can't you Yote. Impressive how you made it sound like the hunter was doing the wolf a favor, that is impressive, not true, but impressive. :lol: 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


>


Huh, :lol: .


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Wow, you sure can spin stuff can't you Yote. Impressive how you made it sound like the hunter was doing the wolf a favor, that is impressive, not true, but impressive.


It makes a good spin on the subject right?  Im glad your impressed.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Wow, you sure can spin stuff can't you Yote. Impressive how you made it sound like the hunter was doing the wolf a favor, that is impressive, not true, but impressive.
> 
> 
> It makes a good spin on the subject right?  Im glad your impressed.


You are the man Yote, I don't care what they say about you. :wink:  Same type of spin the Wolf lovers give, but the other way around.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> What scares me the most is we got truck loads of ******** driving all over the place in Wyoming trying to find some wolves. How is that good for hunters view with the general public, which is mostly on the fence on this issue? It pushes them over to the wolf side.


Well they are perfectly legal and only 3 have been reported so far.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > What scares me the most is we got truck loads of ******** driving all over the place in Wyoming trying to find some wolves. How is that good for hunters view with the general public, which is mostly on the fence on this issue? It pushes them over to the wolf side.
> 
> 
> Well they are perfectly legal and only 3 have been reported so far.


There have been 5 reported, but I digress. I agree with you, it is 100% illegal and I don't have a problem with it, all I am saying is the general public sees this and they may change there minds. Comprendo! Sorry I don't know Spanish, I just want to fit it.   8)


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

> What scares me the most is we got truck loads of ******** driving all over the place in Wyoming trying to find some wolves. How is that good for hunters view with the general public, which is mostly on the fence on this issue? It pushes them over to the wolf side.


Jahan I couldn't agree more.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You are the man Yote, I don't care what they say about you. Same type of spin the Wolf lovers give, but the other way around.


Well there are two sides to every coin. A story can be spun many different ways


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> What scares me the most is we got truck loads of ******** driving all over the place in Wyoming trying to find some wolves. How is that good for hunters view with the general public, which is mostly on the fence on this issue? It pushes them over to the wolf side.


So when did you drive up there and see all this taking place. My great Aunt says that many people up there are saying its about **** time. Its not horrible that we are actually going to manage wolves. So since wolves are listed the same as coyotes then you think that hunters should wait awhile longer because then people might be happy.

In the bookcliffs when they reintroduce bison and they start issuing tags then no one should put in for them for several years right?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > What scares me the most is we got truck loads of ******** driving all over the place in Wyoming trying to find some wolves. How is that good for hunters view with the general public, which is mostly on the fence on this issue? It pushes them over to the wolf side.
> 
> 
> So when did you drive up there and see all this taking place. My great Aunt says that many people up there are saying its about **** time. Its not horrible that we are actually going to manage wolves. So since wolves are listed the same as coyotes then you think that hunters should wait awhile longer because then people might be happy.
> ...


Once again selective reading with a pinch of spin action. *I don't have a problem with them hunting the wolves, what I have a problem with is the image it portrays to the fence sitters.* Those are the people that can and will make the difference. I have several people in the office who aren't hunters, but don't mind them and understand their purpose. These people could be the type of people who see tons of people sending out search parties to kill every last wolf then it just might change their view on things. It is the extremist I am talking about, the ones that are the loudest on both sides that are the problem. It doesn't help the situation that every time a wolf is killed it is instantly posted in a hundred different places.

Also, I have not been up there. All I have to go off of is different places that I have been reading about what is going on up there. What is one of the first things that happened on this very forum when the wolves were officially delisted. A large group of people were talking of gathering and heading up there to kill all the wolves and push them back to Yellowstone. I believe most of it was in jest, but that has been the mentality of the majority of the hunters and I don't think it is doing us any favors is all I am saying. Go up there shot a wolf, just don't make a big stink about it and be respectful.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Also, I have not been up there. All I have to go off of is different places that I have been reading about what is going on up there.


I guess it would also depend on the author of the articles that you have been reading to make you come to the conclusion that a bunch of ******** with mullets driving Fords are covering the Wyoming countryside in the search of Mr. Bad wolf. Many of these articles are probably meant to stir people to anger and they aren't telling the true story. Please post one.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Also, I have not been up there. All I have to go off of is different places that I have been reading about what is going on up there.
> 
> 
> I guess it would also depend on the author of the articles that you have been reading to make you come to the conclusion that a bunch of ******** with mullets driving Fords are covering the Wyoming countryside in the search of Mr. Bad wolf. Many of these articles are probably meant to stir people to anger and they aren't telling the true story. Please post one.


Don't worry I added the ******** driving their Fords part. :wink:  All have been links posted in this forum, most are either division of wildlife sites and some are groups that try to stay neutral. I haven't been to any wolf lover sites because they make me too angry, I can only imagine the garbage they are spilling. -)O(-


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to rug one of those poor little beast! :twisted:


----------

